# "Helix 5X CHIRP SI GPS G2" Anleitung usw.



## diwi (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben, zusammen mit unserem Boot (ein wunderschönes "Tourist" aus einer Werft in Templin), ein Echolot mit Plotter "Helix 5X CHIRP SI GPS G2" erworben und suchen seit Tagen verzweifelt nach einer deutschen Anleitung.#c

Auch die Anmeldung des Geräts bei Humminbird.de brachte keinen Erfolg. Wie soll man mit all den vielen Funktionen zurecht kommen, wenn man sich die Anleitung mühsam und mehr recht als schlecht übersetzen muss.

Und eine Frage beschäftigt mich noch: Kann man das Gerät auch ohne den Geber zu Hause, zu Übungszwecken, benutzen? 

Für einen Tipp, auch wenn die Anleitung was kostet, wären wir sehr dankbar.

Viele herzliche Grüße
aus Greifswald
Dirk


----------



## jochen68 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Helix 5X CHIRP SI GPS G2" Anleitung usw.*

... nützt das eventuell schon mal was?

http://www.nordwest-funk.de/shop/do...12 Kurzanleitung_532403-1A_deutsch Online.pdf
#


----------



## diwi (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Helix 5X CHIRP SI GPS G2" Anleitung usw.*

Hallo Jochen,

das ist schon mal ein ganz guter Anfang, danke dir dafür. 

Ist wohl eine Serie weiter, aber zumindest ähnelt es unserem Gerät. Werde es mal damit probieren.

Einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich dir.


----------

